# newb tank for your viewing pleasure and info for me :)



## trynoflush (Apr 15, 2010)

*Moved from my intro thread here to get more views* 

alright I fail, been busy lately so haven't got around to taking some decent pics yet.

So to keep wondering minds happy, here's a couple crappy cell phone pics I took to show a friend so you get the idea.



















Here's some of the equipment I'm using:

Tank was offered to me for nothing, that's what started all this. It's around a 50gal I guess. This was all built from scratch.

Picked up acrylic and silicone from Home depot, left overs were used as a top.

Zoo Med Turtle Canister Filter
Small air pump (second hand )
Small glass tube heater (second hand )
2 Small fountain pumps ( second hand )
one is used as a sump under the land in the back, 
The other is used as a power head for circulation in the tank, it's timed with the lights.
Lighting is a duel 24" home depot fixture with two 32w grow bulbs

Timer is a Coralife Aqualight Digital Power Center ( obtained on sale )

Water fall in the back left corner has a bubble rope buried under medium natural rocks.

Substrata is white sand, despite reading it was a bad idea, I did it anyways. Not liking it much anymore. thinking about adding or a change. it least it's not clown puke right? lol

Land in the back is layered for water run off, first a layer of medium natural rock, then a layer of media to keep the dirt from sinking and clogging the sump, then a layer of peet moss, and finally a layer of aquatic crushed rock for looks and to keep some of the mess out of the water.

Right now in the water I have

4 jumbo neon tetras
2 "rock" shrimp
1 Clown loach
and what used to be 2 is now like 100 I guess they're called Apple snails? That ninja'd there way in on my water plants, I do like but the reason I now have a Clown loach witch is now doing an awesome job of keeping them under control.

Don't remember the names of the water plants, they're nothing fancy, got them from one of the pet stores while on an adventure.

Also have a small toy tank underneath with a bubble stone and another heater for water changes and top ups.

Uh I think that's it for now, feel free to comment, ask questions, give ideas, concerns as I'm just an aquarium noob and I thought this was a good hobby to start over the winter, and I'm loving it so far. I spend hours just watching while having a brown bottle and thinking of new ideas.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That setup is TORTURE for your clown loach. Terrible choice. Return immediately.

The snails are ramshorns in all likelihood. May also be pond snails. 
Could be Malaysian trumpets but you didnt mention them being in your substrate.

You can't keep less than seven neons for them to be comfortable.


----------

